# 100 gallon waterfall pond



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi um i have a 100 galoon pond in my front yard and koi keep on getting killed by our bullfrog and my mom was wondering if we could get a oscar in it???? advice is appreciated=)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure you could..but there would be a problem when the temps get below the 70's......


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

well i live in florida...it has never gotten below 65 for a few days


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/oscar-fish-care-article.html

states and i quote:



> Oscar fish prefer temperatures between 74 degrees Fahrenheit and 81 degrees Fahrenheit with an ideal around 77 degrees. Avoid fluctuations in temperature.


These fish dont like cooler water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Why wouldn't the bullfrog kill an oscar? There are lots of fish that do well in Florida ponds, that is where lots of pet store fish in the US come from. But do your homework. Try cichlid-forum.com profiles.

Why an oscar? Moms usually like angels.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

first of all i have a breeding pair of angels which she loves and it is for a pond which i dont think the levels would take care of a angel to well...but thank you for the suggestion


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i had a problem with some frogs to, what i done was , got them all out and took them to my local lake and put them there


----------

